# Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2006)

Hallo liebe Fischverwerter :q

  Kennt jemand vielleicht Rezepte welche gut mit *Ukelei / Lauben* funzen 

  Ich bin Euch für jeden Tipp dankbar #h​


----------



## Nauke (4. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*

Ukel vom kleinen Haken abmachen,
an großen Haken antütteln,
ab ins Wasser.

Gutes Rezept für Aal, Zander und Konsorten:m


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Ukel vom kleinen Haken abmachen,
> an großen Haken antütteln,
> ab ins Wasser.
> 
> Gutes Rezept für Aal, Zander und Konsorten:m


Nauke!!!

Hast töten vergessen


----------



## Nauke (4. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Nauke!!!
> 
> Hast töten vergessen



Hab ich das|kopfkrat 
Du wolltest doch bestimmt ein gutes Rezept


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich das|kopfkrat
> Du wolltest doch bestimmt ein gutes Rezept


Du bringst mir noch den schönen Fred in Verruf :q


----------



## Nauke (4. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Du bringst mir noch den schönen Fred in Verruf :q



Selbst schuld, wer drauf anspringt:q


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst schuld, wer drauf anspringt:q


Nur zum Schutze vor Nachahmern - wollen doch sicher kein Feuer säen #6


----------



## Nauke (4. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*

Also los, machen wir mal was leggeres aber mit viel Arbeit.

Erstmal 50 Ukels fangen und fachgerecht versorgen.

Die Fische ausnehmen, mit ner Rasierklinge oder nem Kuttermesser
filetieren und die Haut abziehen:q 

Die 100 Filets leicht salzen.
5 Eier mit der Gabel für die Panade durchschlagen und einen Schuß Zitronensaft
zugeben.
Auf einenm zweiten Teller ein Gemisch aus 30% mehl und 70% Semmelmehl
beteiten. Dort 10 super klein Gehackte, getrocknete Piripiri rein geben und untermischen.

Die Filets panieren und in die hochgeballerte Friteuse geben und fritieren
bis sie schwimmen. (hoffe sie schwimmen)

Ergebnis sollten legger Ukelchips zu WM sein. Prost:m


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*

@Nauke

#r


----------



## arno (4. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*

Räuchern?


----------



## karpfenhai (4. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*

Kauf dir nen paar fischstäbchen und ess die:m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*

Habe in Frankreich die besten auf der Zunge liegen gehabt vor Jahren 
weiß aber nicht (leider) wie die Kollegen diese Zubereitet haben...da  der Wein zuvor  schon zu lange Offen war & wir eine Menge Spass hatten!

Hoffe hier weiß jemand der Boardie´s mehr dazu !?


----------



## pfaffdaddy (5. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*

Im Grunde klappt alles was auch mit Hering funktioniert.
- einlegen
- räuchern
- braten (und dann evt. einlegen

Ist nur eine sch... Maloche mit ausnehmen und saubermachen.
Schmecken aber nicht schlecht die Viecher.


----------



## duck_68 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*

Nur Schuppen und dann einlegen und genauso wie Sprotten räuchern. Warm aus dem Rauch schmecken die am besten!!

Martin|wavey:


----------



## noose (5. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*

:m


lauben fangen (nicht unbedingt ausnehmen)

mit Zitronensaft beträufeln

leicht salzen

in mehl-wasser salz panade welzen.

frittiren.

Steht in einem Fisch Kochbuch (allerdings war das Rezept für Gründlinge)

Kann aber sein das es zum :vschmeckt,habs nicht ausprobiert.
manche schwören drauf.

Gruss


----------



## bodenseepeter (6. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*

Also, sorry, aber ich habe einmal Ukeleis geräuchert gegessen und fand es echt ekelhaft. Ukeleis esse ich allerdings gerne indirekt, wenn sie zur Zandermast eingesetzt wurden.


----------



## duck_68 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Also, sorry, aber ich habe einmal Ukeleis geräuchert gegessen und fand es echt ekelhaft. Ukeleis esse ich allerdings gerne indirekt, wenn sie zur Zandermast eingesetzt wurden.



Dann waren die Ukels falsch eingelegt - bei nem Kumpel von mir schmecken die fast wie Sprotten!!! legger#6


----------



## bodenseepeter (6. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*

Martin, mein Fst-Schwager kennst sich im Prinzip schon aus. Naja, vielleicht war es einfach ein Fehler in der Zubereitung. Ich will es aber dennoch nicht wieder testen.


----------



## duck_68 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Martin, mein Fst-Schwager kennst sich im Prinzip schon aus. Naja, vielleicht war es einfach ein Fehler in der Zubereitung. Ich will es aber dennoch nicht wieder testen.




Wenn die Ukels nicht richtig "gesalzen" sind, dann schmecken sie wirklich "grausam" :v - da hast Du auf jeden Fall recht 

Martin|wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Ukels nicht richtig "gesalzen" sind, dann schmecken sie wirklich "grausam" :v - da hast Du auf jeden Fall recht
> 
> Martin|wavey:


Was bitte, bedeutet bei den Ukels "richtig gesalzen" #6


----------



## noose (9. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*

Versuch mal Sushi, einfach kleinhacken. war mal in der Esox.:v


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. April 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch mal Sushi, einfach kleinhacken. war mal in der Esox.:v


Ich glaube das mit dem Sushi, überlasse ich lieber den Katzen


----------



## Pannenfischer (13. September 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*

Hallo!
Also meine Lauben haben bisher immer sehr gut geschmeckt
und dei habe ich auf zweierlei Arten zubereitet.
1.Möglichkeit
1.ca.30St.gefangen,versorgt,geschuppt(geht ganz einfach)u.ausgenommen.
2.Leicht salzen,pfeffern,Maggi Würzmischung4 zum Paniermehl 
zugegeben,Fische panieren.
3.Große Pfanne mit reichlich Öl füllen(damit Fische schön drin
schwimmen)Fische darin schön knusprig braten,direkt aus der
Pfanne verputzen oder mit Katroffelsalat bzw.Salzkartoffeln
und einem Kühlen Bier verspeisen.Schmeckt prima,mir u.meinen
Mitesssern jedenfalls.
2.Möglichkeit
Die gebratenen Fische in Gurkenessig einlegen. 
1.Alles wie oben beschrieben(außer dem essen natürlich):m 
2.Gurkenessig(bekommt man in jedem Supermarkt als 5 Liter
Kanister)abmessen für 1 Einmachglas(etwa 1 Liter)
erhitzen(sieden)nicht kochen lassen.
3.Fische in Einmachglas mit Kopf nach unten reinstellen.
4.Gurkenessig drüber gießen,Glas fest verschließen u.
ca.1 Woche kühl stellen(Vorratsraum)
5.Essen,schmeckt prima!Beilage wie oben.

Da die Geschmäcker bekanntlich verschieden sind,kann ich
dir leider nicht garantieren,daß es dir auch schmecken wird,
aber vielen meiner Kollegen bzw.Familie hat es gemundet.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Gruß
Pannenfischer


----------



## laci (13. September 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*

#h #h Hallo.
Die Fische sauber machen bei der Laichzeit nicht unbedingt ausnehmen,je nach Geschmack salzen und in Paprikamehl welzen.Dann in ganz heißem Öl Frittieren.Die kleinen bis 8cm schmecken am besten,wen sie durchgebraten sind kann man sie mit den Gräten essen.Das ist eine Delikatesse,und wenn man das einmal gemacht hat,dann immer wider,wie mein Kumpel Martin.Allerdings macht er das auch aus kleine Rotfedern und Plötzen,schmeckt genauso gut.

Gruß, Petri Heil!!|wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. September 2006)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*

@Pannenfischer & laci

Vielen Dank! 

Pannenfischer, die Zubereitung mit dem Gurkenessig hört sich sehr gut an. #6

*Wer kann mir noch weitere Tipps geben? #h*


----------



## Duke1980 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*

Hi Leute,

Mir schmecken in Mehl gewälzte Lauberl in der Pfanne super!
Hab das mal ausprobiert und die sind wirklich lecker. 

Hab dabei ein paar Fotos gemacht und lass euch daran mal teil haben 

Bild 1: Ausgenommene, geköpfte und entschuppte Lauberl

Bild 2: Zutaten: Salz, Pfeffer Zitrone und Mehl

Bild 3: Mariniertes Lauberl wird in Mehl gewälzt


----------



## Duke1980 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rezepte welche gut mit Ukelei / Lauben funzen*

Und die weitern Schritte:

Bild 4: Die oberen Lauberl noch ohne Mehlpanier die unteren mit.

Bild 5: Und ab in die Pfanne ins heisse Öl

Bild 6: Fertig zum verzehr 

Wie ich vorhin auch schon im Trade vernommen habe, umso kleiner die Lauberl sind, umso besser schmecken sie. 

Mahlzeit und LG |wavey:


----------

